# Superbowl Predictions



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I gotta go with Eagles vs. Ravens.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Steelers vs. Eagles, though it would be nice to see the Cardinals in there.


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

my hopea are Ravens vs Cardinals but I have a bad feeling it will be 
Steelers and Eagles.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Steelers vs. Eagles, though it would be nice to see the Cardinals in there.
> _________________


I hate to say this, but i think this may be the first time i have ever agrees with you, :beer: 
I think AFC winnner wins superbowl regardless of which team it is :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ravens vs Eagles.......first time number 6 seed vs number 6 seed.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Steelers vs. Eagles, though it would be nice to see the Cardinals in there.
> > _________________
> 
> 
> ...


Converted to the right side, you have. :wink:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Converted to the right side, you have.


Lets not too carried away yet!!! :beer:


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Steelers over the Eagles 24-13


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I am 100% correct when I say the Giants will not win the superbowl.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Eagles by 14 against who ever makes it out of the AFC.

E A G L E S Eagles!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Eagles over Steelers


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Eagles win 24-21 over the Steelers


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

man i really hope the eagles don't even make it to the superbowl. Im just ****** that they beat out the vikings so the eagles can just roll over and die. :******:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^
I wasn't too happy thy beat the Vikings either, but I believe they are by far the best team remaining, they have definitely gotten hot at the right time...


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

Well they are playing like their career is over if they dont' win and it's for good reason but since they have made it this far the preasure is going to be letting up on them and that might mean they will become less aggressive and lackadaisy. It might not happen but let's hope!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Steelers vs Eagles

Eagles hot D secures the SB victory and I'm stuck in ND so I miss the parade...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

eagles vs. steelers


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

jgat said:


> I gotta go with Eagles vs. Ravens.


"Wow, what a horrible football mind" :eyeroll:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Eagles played pathetic... Nothing new for them in the Championship games. McNabb has to will this team to win. He does it week in and week out. Yet he can never do it in the championship game or SB when it really matters...

Oh well, as always, there's always next year..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jgat said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta go with Eagles vs. Ravens.
> ...


 :withstupid:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Steelers but ya gotta enjoy rooting for the Cards.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Dak said:


> Steelers but ya gotta enjoy rooting for the Cards.


I am to the point where I root for the "age and treachery" over "youth and skill" so...go get 'em, Old Man Warner!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I fully appreciate that viewpoint!!


----------

